# où apprendre à (bien) utiliser mon macbook?



## staifeny (22 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, je me demandais si qqn connaissait un endroit où il y aurait des cours pour débutants avec mac. dans les environs de lausanne (suisse). merci.


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

Il existe des sites internet destinés aux débutants (entre autres), ainsi que de bons bouquins.

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2008)

Penses auss à utiliser l'aide fournie avec ton mac : 

Menu Aide dans la barre des menus en haut

Elle plutôt bien faite


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (22 Janvier 2008)

Tu vas en faire quoi de ton mac : Bureautique ? developpement ? multimedia ? internet ? blogging ? ....
 ​ 
Et voila la liste des revendeurs Mac de Lausanne, tu peux les appeler pour savoir si il propose des formations  !​ 
http://apple.viamichelin.com/b2b2c/...cial=-1&ctyorpc=Lausanne&strCountry=000000185​ 
Tu m'envois du chocolat pour ma recherche ?​


----------



## marctiger (22 Janvier 2008)

Ou encore *Agnosys*, *OSX Facile*... et ses liens...


----------



## staifeny (22 Janvier 2008)

merci mais c'est déjà ce que j'avais fait pour certains. s'ils ont des cours, ils ne les offrent que pour ceux qui ont acheté un mac chez eux... je vais tenter ceux que je n'ai pas encore appelé. bonne nuit.


----------



## staifeny (22 Janvier 2008)

trop cool. j'adhère complètement à agnosys. merci pour l'info.


----------



## marctiger (23 Janvier 2008)

staifeny a dit:


> trop cool. j'adhère complètement à agnosys. merci pour l'info.



Avec plaisir.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (23 Janvier 2008)

J'aurais pas mon chocolat     ​


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (23 Janvier 2008)

PS : http://liseweb.fr/BLOG/?p=484 

(formation en ligne et par podcast  )​


----------



## boodou (23 Janvier 2008)

staifeny a dit:


> bonjour, je me demandais si qqn connaissait un endroit où il y aurait des cours pour débutants avec mac. dans les environs de lausanne (suisse). merci.



Demande à Supermoquette, il est dans les environs


----------

